# Costs of owning a pony?



## lexa

My DD (5) is dreaming horses since she was 3! She keeps asking to get her a pony when we get a farm. We have talked about all the care needed for the horse and the fact that I am allergic and I would not be able to take care of it at all. I did not want to tell her outright no and instead told her that we could look into getting her a pony when we get our land if we would be able to afford it. Another condition is that she should be able and be motivated enough to take daily care of it. That would be proven by her taking care of some smaller animals like chickens or rabbits for a year. 
My DD saw a pony of her dreams on Camelot horse daily posting in my FB and it has sparked another conversation. She was wondering if she has enough money to buy that one. I know that horses can be cheap to buy but their care can be very expensive. Does anyone here has a budget figure of how much you spend on all of the necessaties? What kind of expenses do you actually have?
She is young, but I would like to turn her interest in economics lesson.


----------



## kscowboy

I board my horses so i have about 90 per month per horse , hay is extra in winter months. I run about $2000 a year for board , feed , farrier , vet.


----------



## crazy4equines

Find a pony to lease first, since you wont be able to be around the pony because you are allergic that is a lot of responsibility for a child, if I understood correctly she is 5? I don't know where you are located but most of the us was in a major drought so hay is extremely expensive this year and you would probably need at least 100 small square bales and more if you don't have a pasture. Equines need to eat 1-2% in bodyweight of hay per day so a 1000 pound horse need 10 to 20 pounds of a hay a day. Ponies don't really need grain they are usually pretty easy keepers, But then you have annual vaccinations and if you can't do them yourself you are looking around $200 a year for your annual vet visit for that, plus you have to have their teeth floated and that is around $150 a year, then you have to de worm every 8 weeks on a rotational de worming program and that is about $75 per horse. Farrier needs to trim there hooves every 8 weeks and trims run $25-$45 every 8 weeks and your pony could need shoes depending on how much he is ridden and that could be another $100 on top of the trim. Then if you have any emergencies those visits get real expensive and can be in the thousands of dollars. Lastly you have tack expenses too and finding the right tack to fit is hard unless you have someone with you that know horses.

Because she is so young I would start off trying to find someone in your area to give her lessons and then if she really likes it maybe the person who gives lessons would have a pony or small horse that you could lease or know someone who has one. Another thing is when you go to buy a horse I would look at Bashkir Curlies they are a hypo allergenic horse so you could be around to help, that would be a lot of responsibility for a little kids to take care of. My daughters who are both older, one is an adult and the other is 17, both were raised with horses and sometimes it was hard on them to find the time to take care of their horses.


----------



## SFM in KY

First, a reality check. I grew up with horses and pretty much can't remember not being on a horse and was riding 'alone' when I was 5. However, even being familiar with horses, I would not capable of taking sole care of a horse without any assistance at all. My kids pretty much grew up with a pony as well, but they could not have done everything that needed doing at 5 either.

If she's never had a pony, if she's not ridden extensively and learned how to handle and care for a pony there is absolutely no way she could care for one without some assistance either now, at 5 ... or without much more experience even 2 or 3 years from now.

That said, if you will have to board the pony, call locally and find out what monthly boarding costs and what it includes. If you have pasture, grass will maintain a pony during the warm months when grass grows, you will have to feed hay in the winter. Ponies are fairly easy keepers and depending on the size of the bales you'll probably be feeding between 2 and 3 small square bales a week to one pony. Call the local feed store to get local prices there ... big variation depending on your location. Grain is not something a pony will require.

I would also ask what local farriers cost as that will be a routine 'upkeep' expense ... trimming at least, if not shoeing.

You will have annual vaccinations. You can find out the cost of this by calling one or two local vet clinics and asking what they recommend for local horse owners and how much those vaccinations run. Pretty wide variation and I've paid from $25 to $40 per vaccination from a vet. I do my own and they run me about $60 per year.

Worming, again can depend some on your location but you need to do it at least twice a year in colder climates, 4 times a year in warmer climates and possibly as often as 6 times a year if you're boarding in a warm climate. Paste wormer you can give yourself will run about $4 to $6 per tube but one tube should be sufficient for two doses for a small pony.

Illness or injury can run into the hundreds of $$$ and there is no way to predict that.


----------



## copperhead46

number one. 5 is too young to take care of a pony, ride by herself, or anyting else. She's outweighed by several hubdred lbs. Mi girl is 10, small for her age, she still can't get the saddle up by herself, or bridle her pony. She's pretty good once she's on, but if your girl hasn't been raised with one around her whole life, it's a huge job. Don't let her get in over her head and get scared away. Start with one you can take her to, where she can groom and sit on the pony, maybe a ridecoggins test. See if she can lead it, always important.
Now, the cost, our pony was the cheapest thing we bought, then came a saddle ($125.), then another saddle (200.), a bridle (35.) , 2 bits (one $30.00, one $25.00) to find the right one, then boots, (60.) some lessons, $35. twice a week for 3 months. now show chaps, (50.) rail shirt, (40.) new pants (15.).........oh and don't forget, floating the horses teeth, coggins test, farrier to trim her up, beautifull purple blanket...............uhhhh, I think you get the picture. Be prepared to spend a bunch and it never ends.


----------



## offthegrid

The cost of weekly lessons will be far, far less than the cost of keeping a horse (or two, since they are not usually happy alone). I shudder to think of what we *really* pay to keep our horses.

From the perspective of feed and bedding....I believe I calculated it out once to just under $100/month for those things. I feed my horses high quality grain, but hay is pretty cheap in my area ($3-4/bale)...in other areas people are paying much more. So feeding will depend a lot on where you live, how much your horse/pony will eat (my TB mare eats a LOT, but a pony would not need as much.)

A trim is $35 every 6 weeks. Vet call for shots...can't remember...$150 or so? Teeth floating is $150 each time (yearly or so). 

Fly masks, fly sprays, hoof picks, brushes, hoses, buckets, muck forks, wheelbarrows, winter blankets....I definitely don't want to add that up.

Then, the big ones -- fencing, barn maintenance, pasture maintenance, manure management, and additional property insurance to protect you in case of a breakout or someone else being injured by your horse....We have spent over $20K in fencing in the past 5 years. Good fencing is expensive! 

And we haven't even started on tack, lessons, training (especially for a rescue horse), rider apparel, helmets, etc.

And...the cost of the horse itself. 

My girls are 11 and 14. They do help a lot. Even still, they are not adults. They don't think about things like keeping track of hay and bedding supply; noticing and repairing barn/pasture/equipment problems; noticing when a horse is just not quite right...being able to treat a first aid emergency....

I would spend your money and your energy getting your daughter good quality riding lessons. (To be honest, we have 4 horses and my kids STILL get weekly lessons....they NEED them; otherwise how can they learn to ride better?) So start there and wait and see. Lots of great riders never owned a horse until they were an adult....but that doesn't mean they didn't get to ride and enjoy horses.

I love my farm and my horses but some days I wish I just had a little house and boarded my horses somewhere else! Especially when you have things like hurricanes on the way...or snowstorms...or drought!


----------



## Barn Yarns

Ill second starting with lessons. then go enroll in your local 4H club as it has a horseless horse project which is sorta like FREE lessons. 

personally.... I dont think ponys are for kids. they are stubborn little tykes. dont get me wrong, ive seen plenty of ponys do well... but I truely believe that ponys are smarter than the average horse. Instead, id look into a smaller horse, or even a draft. Drafters dont eat 'way more' than smaller horses, and do well on just good quality hay. I had 2 percherons here that ate less than my smaller quarter horse. TOGETHER!

There are great smaller horses out there.... quarter ponys, POA's, even morgans come in smaller sizes. 

at the age of 5, you will definately be doing more care for the equine than your daughter will. not saying that she cant be out there helping, but as was said, she has some growing to do before she can bridle and saddle any equine! Im pretty sure that I was 10 or 12 before I could get the cinch tight on a western saddle. 

The others have given you great ideas in cost of upkeep and the chances of drought. at least with a cow, sheep, goat, etc... if you get low on hay, you can send them to freezer camp. Not saying you cant do it with an equine, but most people cant bring themselves to doing so.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Barn Yarns said:


> There are great smaller horses out there.... quarter ponys, POA's, even morgans come in smaller sizes.


just have to say...POA's are most definitely ponies, not small horses. Also, draft horses size tends to be very intimidating and there is no real way for a child to sit comfortably on such a wide back. A good elderly pony or a small elderly horse is a better bet. 

As far as buying a five year old a pony and expecting her to be in charge of it. Very bad idea and a good way for the child to get hurt and the pony to be ruined.
We bought our daughter a pony at five and she helped with it, but we already had horses and were knowledgeable horse people. There is no way a five year old can take care of a pony on her own. Lessons are a good idea.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I would think about lessons. If you can't be around horses at all, I would not encourage your DD. It will be years before she can take care of a horse by herself. Is her dad willing to help her?

At the very least you are going to be dealing with clothes that are full of horse hair at certain times of the year. If this is a problem for you then I don't see how she can have a horse.

My kids also started ridding very young, but both my DH and I were involved. We were breeding, showing and riding lots of hours so they were never unsupervised. Horses can be a wonderful family hobby, but small children can't do it alone. Even the smallest pony can really hurt your child and an unsupervised child can hurt or ruin a good pony or horse.

It is also expensive. If you check prices for feed, vet care, training, tack , you will find even buying a fairly expensive pony is the cheapest part of the deal.


----------



## jennigrey

Horses are a great way to get rid of any extra time or money you might have sitting around.


----------



## Stonybrook

Let her take lessons for awhile and then maybe she can start helping out at the boarding barn to learn to care for a horse. This is what I would do with my child. If she were 14 years old and had a little experience, I might have a bit of a different answer, but not when she is 5 years old and you are allergic.


----------



## 1sttimemom

My daughter is 6, but quite small and light weight for her age. She is no way able to totally care for a pony herself. Just lugging the feed bucket is even too heavy. About 2 yrs ago we did buy a couple small ponies for the kids, a B size mini and a shetland. The shetland was not broke and only 2 yrs but has come around quite well and we can leadline the kids on her. The mini was broke and they can ride him in a large corral by themselves. He is a bit more of a poophead but not mean, just lazy. I would not recommend a non-trained pony if the parents don't have any experience and it can be uber hard to find someone small enough to saddle break them. 

As far as cost, well they are WAY cheaper to keep then out big horses. We pasture them about 3/4 of the yr so that is basically free and we fenced off about 2 acres of grass and that fed them for a few months before we rotated them into a diff pasture. They were quite plump on thsi rough native grass. A paste wormer for one 1000 lb horse will do a couple ponies. We pay the same for farrier work but ponies tend to have awesome feet and no shoes needed. I only do the very basic vaccines at this time due to having NO horses around us for quite some distance and no exposure from shows or breeding. If I were doing those things then would have to consider doing more strict vaccines. Feed is always a cost, just depends on what hay costs in your area. For most ponies you will probably not need much, if any, grain. 

Horses and ponies can be as expensive as you want to make them. If you are on a budget you can learn alot of stuff to do yourself and minimize costs. Some people really blow the cost up it seems by using fancy suppliments and overdoing worming (IMO anyway), etc. Lessons can get pricey also, try to find a group lesson package or even a "pony camp" type deal. Or sometimes even a friendly knowing adult friend can help with basics and get you started for nothing.


----------



## bergere

If you don't have your own land, then boarding can be spendy, depending on where you live in the Country.
I searched all over this area of VA and MD, when I was still over in Oregon, for a boarding place here with pasture.
Cheapest board was $350.00 each...(The rest where running between $450/550. a month... and they didn't have any turn out I could just put my two Icelandic's and my mini in. Last thing I needed was to a 16/17 hand horse with shoes on, kick my smaller horse's in the head and kill them. And some places, didn't have any turn out.

You will also need to shoe or at least have the animals hooves trimmed every 8 weeks.
Worming, every 8 weeks if you do not do fecal samples, or are in a crowded boarding stables.
You will need Vaccines, and let me tell you, on this side of the country...just one Rabies shot cost $20.00! 
Then Vet costs if the pony gets sick.

A safe saddle that fits both the pony and rider, is not cheap. You don't want to go with super cheap on tack for safety reasons. If you have a little knowledge or someone to help you, you can find good quality used tack for a lot less.
Plus brushes and all that.

Having a horse is a way of life and it isn't cheap. 

Know all the responses are rather over whelming...
I would also recommend lessons first.... then when she is older, summer camps with horses.... see if she still likes it after that, then go from there.


----------



## Joshie

A while ago, I called too late to get a very expensive Haffie for next to no money. Lady purchased it for her horse obsessed adolescent daughter. This kid had begged for a horse for ten years but they were unloading this well bred, well trained horse a week after it came to their farm. The girl had read about horses but had never had lessons. She didn't realize how much time they cost and wasn't able or willing to put the needed work into the horse. 

Please take your girl to lessons once or twice weekly. If you caanot ride your husband needs to take them with her. The adults of a household need to know horse language or something bad will happen. 

My daught got an APHA when she was ten. Our trainer picked him out and brought him home before we ever laid our eyes on him. It is so easy to fall in love with a pretty face so we thought it was important that a great judge of horseflesh chose the horse he thought was best for us. Even after five years of having horses I wouldn't trust myself to choose the best horse for our needs. 

I think it is important to board a horse for at least the first six months. Five years ago it cost around $250/mo. The reason I think it is a good idea to board at first is that you can learn proper horse care in a place that is safe for both you and your horse.

My daughter was a very small ten year old when she got her boy. She is still not quite 4' 10" and around 85 lbs and pretty much done growing. Joshua is the perfect size at around 14.3 h. He is a nice, mellow guy who is very people oriented. Our trainer discouraged us from getting a pony as it is hard to find an adult small enough to train one. Ponies can also have an attitude. DD isn't able to care for Joshua by herself. We only feed hay (no grain) but I have to remind DD to feed and water the boys. She isn't always able to tell when something goes wrong--- and something always goes wrong.


----------



## lexa

Thank you those of you who came back with numbers!
Ladies, where did I say that I am getting her a pony now?! She saw a picture that friend of mine shared that looked like a horse of her dream (it even has a heartshaped spot on its side) and asked if she could have that one. No she can not have that one but we can talk about horses and their needs. I understand my own limitations and the fact that it is possible for her to be allergic as well. Mine did not start until I was 15 and was working with horses for 3years. If WE get one it would be DD doing things like brushing, feeding, turning out and cleaning stables and I would take care of fences, hay, vet appointments ext. I can be near horses as long as it does not involve prolonged contact with them and clouds of dandruff and sweat. I feel that if we have a horse at home it would be more manageble my allergy wise than having it at boarding place as I could deal with it in open area instead of crowded barn full of dander. 
I also, do not feel like I am needlessly encouraging her, I want to talk to her about responsibilities of owning animals and costs associated with it. My plan was to find out how much it cost to own one from people who do it and figure out what part of it she "could" cover from her piggy bank and how much she needs to save up and so on and so forth, that is what we are doing now. We are no where near land ownership now or even no where near affording riding lessons.
I have met some very responsible 7 year olds who completely took care of small animal chores but I do not expect DD to be one of those. I am thinking closer to 12-13 maybe. I have known some teens who worked and saved up money for their horse and worked at stables to pay for bording expenses. I also at that age did a lot of volonteer work at stables and with some neglected horses. 
We will start with lessons when possible. Maybe she would not want to have a horse anymore. If she still does she will have to prove that she is capable. 
Joshie, thank you, I find your responce to be very thoughtful. I was planing to go along those lines. I have been around horses but I would not be able to choose wisely and I do not trust rescue judgements on temperaments of animals in general.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Sounds like you are heading the right direction. I got my first horse when I was 12, but I'd been around them for years and my mother was a Pony Club instructor. I did do the hay and cleaning and general care and darn near lived on him. I took lessons too, a few of them and more from my mother. He was an older been there/done that kids horse, wonderful to learn on! 

Here's Duke and me when I was 12-13 years old:










I was glad for my horses when I was growing up. I'm sure they kept me out of a lot of trouble - at least delayed it until I was in college! lol


----------



## 1sttimemom

I agree that having a horse can keep a kid out of alot of more negative things!! I was horse crazy as a kid for sure. My parents scraped $$$ to be able to provide me with my 1st horse...actually a 13.2 hand appy mare. I think I was 7 when I got her. I am 38 yrs old now and my mom still says it was the cheapest babysitter and best investment she ever made. While my friend were starting to smoke, try drinking and drugs, and getting into trouble I was riding & caring for my horse. I grew up in a somewhat rough area in california and can tell you a high % of my childhood freinds ended up with serious drug problems, criminal records, and teen pregnancy. I think having a healthy activity gave me a much better outlet than many other kids had.

I realize you are trying to teach your child about the economics of horse keeping, etc. I think that is a great way to start. I didn't put any dollar amounts because costs can vary sooo much depending on location, type of care, size & type of horse, etc. I just always find it so sad that people really discourage others from the joys of horsemanship because they think it's so expensive. Sure there will be costs, but is doesn't have to be for the wealthy only! 

Anyhoo..here are some of our costs:
Hay currently $10-14 bale for 50-70 lbs horse quality. Figure your pony will need about 2% of body weaight daily if it's not on grazing.

A mineral salt block costs under $5 for a large one and I keep these out at all times.

Grain can cost anywhere from $9/bag to $20 50 lb bag depending on what brand and type. 

Farrier here is $35 trims. I do mine about quarterly. This does fine for my pasture horses and light riding. I think full shows are close to $100 but I am not sure since I never have this done.

Worming I buy in bulk usually since we have several horses. It costs me about $2/dose this way. I worm them quarterly with their hoof trims. 

Vet call is $50 just to come out. Goes up from there depending on the service needed.

Board- in my rural area starts about $90/month for pasture board. $125 can get you a stall & run with self care. Usually about $300+ for full care with feed provided.


----------



## mrs whodunit

Id say around the age of 10 a child could saddle and care for a pony themself. My 10 yo could saddle a bunch of ponies and care for them.. in fact she did for the past month as she helped run a pony ring. The 7 almost 8 yo who is tall and strong for her age couldn't do what the 10 yo did. The 8 yo cant even saddle our old laid back donkeys.

If a person doesn't all the pony care themselves that they can it will save lots of $. Having it done is where animal ownership get pricey.


----------



## wr

While there is certainly a financial aspect to owning a horse or pony, they right combination can do good things for kids. Ponies teach kids about respect and responsibility, they teach kids tolerance and patience and if you can keep kids involved with horses, they're usually found at the barn, not hanging out at the mall or getting into trouble.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres

You don't want a pony.
You want an older, well broke, child safe bomb proof horse. A small one. She'll grow into it, it'll teach her how to be a horsewoman without killing her.

Most ponies are not really child safe. I haven't met one yet I'd trust with a 5 yr old.
But I have seen and had several elderly horses I'd let any 5 yr old ride around.

Plus, old horses need people, they get thrown away for being a little bony or sore, or just old looking. You'll have a little more expense with an oldie but, it'll be worth it.


----------

